# Italian sausage Weekend



## Mucho Bocho (May 1, 2013)

I Wanted to post some pic's of the Italian sausages I made this weekend. I'm fortunate enough to get Pasture Pork down here in Raleigh. This is about fourty pounds of sausage. This forumulation I made was from len poli (my personal favorite master sausage maker). Enjoy

http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage recipes.htm

I made it all sweet Italian, the used 1/3 for a batch of hot italian and 1/3 for a batch of Garlic, cheese and wine. 

I bought four shoulders and 15 pounds of back fat (There are no substution except Jowl). This is the fresh but I've let them cure three days in ther refrigerator to dry a bit before packaging.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 1, 2013)

Looks so yummy


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 1, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## franzb69 (May 2, 2013)

made italian sausage a lot last year. stopped coz it was so labor intensive coz i only did it with a manual hand crank grinder. lol.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (May 2, 2013)

Nice stuff. I hope to get around to making some eventually, love the idea of charcuterie


----------



## stereo.pete (May 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful sausages, well played!


----------



## Mike9 (May 2, 2013)

I can't wait to get out of work for the summer - I'm inspired - thank you.


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2013)

Wonderful job- Pass the hots!


----------



## apicius9 (May 3, 2013)

Sausage making has been on my list forever, but I have too many friends with fat phobia and find it to be a lot of work just for myself. And the climate in Hawaii is also not ideal. So I was mostly thinking of canning sausage or making it in mason jars, but after the last downsizing of my living arrangements, I packed away the pressure cooker. Dreaming of liver and blood sausage... Oh well, until I finally get to it I will live vicariously through your experiences. The sausages look great!

Stefan


----------



## Notaskinnychef (May 3, 2013)

sausage taste-around? We do knife pass arounds so why not a variation?


----------



## sw2geeks (May 3, 2013)

Very nice! They look perfect.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 3, 2013)

Stephan, thats funny that when people think about making sausage, they focus on the stuffing part the most. thats the part that really makes it look like well, sausage right. However, you can still do it for yourself, in small batches, without messing with casings and stuffing them... to be honest, you don't NEED a grinder althought preferred. Like Sachem said, the Chinese just use sharp knived/clevers and chop chop on a board. I know you know you're way around a kitchen, but once you've mastered the meat/fat/seasoning forumulation, you could just wrap and roll the meat in saran wrap, then simmer them in beer and onions, water or whatever. Cool them completely, then fry them in a pan under low heat. Don't poke them, last critical step is to let them rest for ten minutes.

Aside from using well trimmed Grade 1 meat devoid of lips, ass, sinus and glands, fresh hog fat back (not belly, Butt...) is the best fat to use for any forcemeat (unless you can get Jowl or fresh Leaf fat. 

If you can, please PM me ;-)


----------



## Lucretia (May 3, 2013)

:drool:


----------

